
TSMC and GlobalFoundries Dismiss All Lawsuits, Announce 10-Year Cross-License - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/tsmc-globalfoundries-dismiss-all-litigation-announce-patent-cross-license
======
intsunny
Someone on /r/amd theorized that GF had a likely case against TSMC, especially
due to AMD taking the bulk of their production needs to TSMC.

By resolving the case I suspect TSMC thinks they can out-compete against GF in
the long run and were likely to resolve the dispute faster.

